
Spain's coronavirus cases surpass 10k, death toll rises to 491 - chewz
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-spain/spains-coronavirus-cases-surpass-10000-death-toll-rises-to-491-idUSKBN2141NK
======
chewz
Women's Day will be remembered in Madrid for a long time.

